# Good idea fairy



## DavidMH47 (Dec 30, 2012)

So I've started my 67 resto and I've had the frame sand blasted and I've coated it in POR-15. I was thinking of small things I could do to improve the car and I'm going to add a second fuel filter on the frame and add cut off valves to make it easier to change the filter. The valves could also be used to cut the fuel so the car won't start. Have you guys added things to your car to make thinks easier or better? How about things you wished you would have done?


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Heisenburg(er) with relish*

I wish I had taken paid closer attention in my quantum physics class. Oh, well. I'll be rectifying that situation in the next month, or so, whence I "go back" to it. :lol:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't need a fuel shut off valve to change the filter, but if you wanted one for security that's another thing. A buddy of mine with a BB `64 Chevelle had me install a hidden key switch under the front seat that kills all power to the car, he also runs a hidden MSD unit so if anyone was to try to hot wire the car with a jumper to the coil, it still won't run. As an added security feature I also installed a chain attached to the hood that drops into a bracket under the bumper he puts a padlock on to lock the hood down. Yeah, he may be paranoid!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2 on no shut off valves needed. Extra plumbing to leak. I've run an inline filter from the line to the pump, though. No issues with that. It fit like it was factory. The next step is to take a 3 inch hole saw and buzz holes in the top of my center console on both GTO's. CUPHOLDERS!!! (just kidding) If you want to install a fuel cut-off for theft prevention, not a bad idea. I have ignition disables on my cars. Clean and leak free, and effective.


----------



## DavidMH47 (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree it's not needed for changing a fuel filter, poor wording. Geeteeohguy, I also like the idea of ignition disables, how did you wire it?


----------



## Iraq 69 (May 4, 2013)

Hey Davidmh47,
I did a cut of on my Chevelle, and will do it to my GTO once I get it home. (with an HEI)There is a wire that runs to the positive side of the coil from a keyed full 12 volt source. Put a simple toggle switch in line and hide it some place. Maybe under the dash where it is easy to reach. Flip the switch off and no power to the coil. Easy and could be hard to find.
Marc


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I run a stock points distributor, but I did the same as Iraq....plus wire to coil. I did mine inside the car, though, so it couldn't be fixed under the hood. Flip the switch and no worries, unless the rollback wrecker comes!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck to anyone wanting to start my car. :shutme

Not only is there an "ignition" disconnect for the Magneto I have a cable operated fuel shutoff. It's actually NHRA required for the belt driven fuel pump I run.


----------



## InjunRAIV (Aug 21, 2013)

I was thinking about doing this as well. I thought a cool trick would be to put the cutoff switch right out in the open. Something like the headlight switch. The car won't run unless the parking lights are lit.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Magneto, the magician*

Magneto! I just love that word. Magneto!


----------



## InjunRAIV (Aug 21, 2013)

BTW, my biggest anti theft device is the standard trans...


----------

